# My 14 yr old sons 1st bow buck



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are a few picks of my sons 1st bow kill buck. He was very patient and finally got himself a fine looking buck. He passed many younger bucks to take this 4 yr old 8pt. Enjoy


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats to you for taking him hunting and to him for taking a nice buck!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

He took a doe opening day, and he took his buck this past friday. I took a few does for management purposes. They were all taken with a bow. I am very fortunate to have the opportunity do this. Its a great bonding experience. I have been away from hunting for a few years, and am actually getting excited about it again.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That is awesome! Tell your son congrats. Nice buck


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Great job, congrats to your son!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats a beast, the neck is HUGE...congrats....WW


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Congrats on a very nice buck young man & to Dad too*


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

At least Billygoat could have smiled! 
That awesome for him.. Hope you made him cut the nuts off.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Dang nice!


----------

